# If the Age of Fritz's Rape Case is Irrelevant...



## Clem_Shady

It seems many Fritz's defenders like to argue that the rape case is so old that it's irrelevant.

If that's the case, then why did the "Newspaper Caper" job happen 24 years after the rape?

What did Fritz and his "errands off suppression" coppers possibly have to fear 24 years later if the passage of time makes the rape irrelevant?

It cost you, the taxpayers, $435,000.00 to settle this fiasco, and it cost Fritz $10,000, so let's discuss the merits of the time frame.

_"The facts of this case are largely undisputed. St. Mary’s Today is a weekly newspaper owned by Kenneth Rossignol and primarily serving St. Mary’s County in southern Maryland. It has reported exten-sively and often critically on local government and public officials, including County Sheriff Richard Voorhaar and his deputies, from "Captain [Steven] Doolan at the top of the rank . . . all the way to the bottom."_

_"The election day issue of St. Mary’s Today bore the front-page headline "Fritz Guilty of Rape." It accurately reported that in 1965, Fritz and three other men had pled guilty to carnal knowledge of a fifteen-year-old girl. Fritz, who was eighteen at the time of the *rape*, was sentenced to probation and a suspended sentence of eighteen months in state prison."_

http://pacer.ca4.uscourts.gov/opinion.pdf/021326.P.pdf

http://forums.somd.com/elections/213405-fritz-newspaper-caper-featuring-rogue-cops.html


----------



## Aerogal

Why don't you go to law school, get your degree, pass the state bar and then run for office yourself?

As long as the only 2 people that ever run for attorney in this county are closely related your choice is simple - do I want the SMIB or the SMIB?


----------



## Clem_Shady

Aerogal said:


> Why don't you go to law school, get your degree, pass the state bar and then run for office yourself?
> 
> As long as the only 2 people that ever run for attorney in this county are closely related your choice is simple - do I want the SMIB or the SMIB?



Shouldn't you be using the old, famous IBM argument?

"We just spent $435,000.00 training him, why would we get rid of him?"


----------



## tigerbug

*to tell the whole truth*

The whole truth is that you hate fritz so much that you are mental - he is driving you nuts. You talk and write just like rossignol - lies, distortions, and hate for all - have you ever sought help? I would hate to think that your hatred will consume you just like rossignol has destroyed the town hall slate. They are over, the smart ones are out - those who remain will self destruct. Rossignol will remain a lonely person, he will enter into the role of a king maker. Clem you are heading that way also !


----------



## Clem_Shady

tigerbug said:


> The whole truth is that you hate fritz so much that you are mental - he is driving you nuts. You talk and write just like rossignol - lies, distortions, and hate for all - have you ever sought help? I would hate to think that your hatred will consume you just like rossignol has destroyed the town hall slate. They are over, the smart ones are out - those who remain will self destruct. Rossignol will remain a lonely person, he will enter into the role of a king maker. Clem you are heading that way also !



To the contrary, he's not driving me nuts at all. The people going nuts are the folks like you trying to defend him as I continue to nail him to the proverbial cross.

Everytime I say something about him all I do is quote what's already been said about him in the news or court documents. And it's ugly stuff, that scares the heck out of anyone trying to defend him, because it's not defendable.

You should be scared, because the newcomers to St. Mary's County are reading the Fritz horror story that I've been laying out in here, and they're gonna vote based on what they believe is true.

So it comes down to Clem and bonafide news articles, and folks like you with nothing but a bunch of pyscho-babble rhetoric that is never supported by any facts.

See you at the polls!


----------



## MMDad

Clem_Shady said:


> then why did the "Newspaper Caper" job happen 24 years after the rape?



Another newspaper caper? Why didn't you say so! That changes everything! 

When was it? Least year? Nope, not an election year. 2008?

Wait, don't tell me you are still so obsessed with the 1998 caper, are you?

No, can't be. That would be seriously sick, to let Fritz control your emotions for 12 solid years. To plot decade after decade, yet never succeed in your greatest dream. And now, just when you thought you might be close to your revenge, the entire fabric of your house of cards is coming tumbling down.

Must suck to be you.


----------



## vraiblonde

Clem_Shady said:


> If that's the case, then why did the "Newspaper Caper" job happen 24 years after the rape?



Probably because the local scandal rag plastered a huge headline "Fritz Guilty of Rape" the day of an election.  I don't care what you say or how you try to talk your way out of it - that headline was erroneous and provocative.  Fritz was guilty of *statutory* rape, 24 years previously, but the headline made it sound like he'd just been convicted in the last week.

And the editor of that paper knew exactly what he was doing, and the mistaken impression people would come to, because he's a smart guy and knows most dummies don't read past the headline, and many more people would see it who would never buy the paper.  It was a classic example of yellow journalism and irresponsible use of the media.

And, PS, it also didn't work.  Fritz was re-elected anyway.  And it wasn't because the deputies bought up all the papers because I saw a whole stack of them at the 7-11 on 235 later that morning.  I saw the headline and said to the clerk, "Well, I find that hard to believe," and she replied, "That's because it's a lie," and told me what it was about so I didn't have to buy the paper.  

I'm pretty sure everyone in St. Mary's County, if not the whole state of Maryland, knows about Fritz's rape charge by now.  They'd have to be living under a rock not to.  So your obsession with it is pointless.


----------



## Clem_Shady

vraiblonde said:


> Probably because the local scandal rag plastered a huge headline "Fritz Guilty of Rape" the day of an election.  I don't care what you say or how you try to talk your way out of it - that headline was erroneous and provocative.  Fritz was guilty of *statutory* rape, 24 years previously, but the headline made it sound like he'd just been convicted in the last week.
> 
> And the editor of that paper knew exactly what he was doing, and the mistaken impression people would come to, because he's a smart guy and knows most dummies don't read past the headline, and many more people would see it who would never buy the paper.  It was a classic example of yellow journalism and irresponsible use of the media.
> 
> And, PS, it also didn't work.  Fritz was re-elected anyway.  And it wasn't because the deputies bought up all the papers because I saw a whole stack of them at the 7-11 on 235 later that morning.  I saw the headline and said to the clerk, "Well, I find that hard to believe," and she replied, "That's because it's a lie," and told me what it was about so I didn't have to buy the paper.
> 
> I'm pretty sure everyone in St. Mary's County, if not the whole state of Maryland, knows about Fritz's rape charge by now.  They'd have to be living under a rock not to.  So your obsession with it is pointless.



Themis,

Can you break that down into a couple of sentences for me?

TIA


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> Themis,
> 
> Can you break that down into a couple of sentences for me?
> 
> TIA



Here let me: Vrai said you have OCD.

Thank me later.


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


> Themis,
> 
> Can you break that down into a couple of sentences for me?
> 
> TIA



I'm not the one to ask for a brief answer to anything.


----------



## vraiblonde

A better headline would have been:
*
FRITZ PLEADS GUILTY TO SEX WITH 15 YEAR OLD*

If you're going to do it, do it right.


----------



## Clem_Shady

*Yellow Forumism*



vraiblonde said:


> Probably because the local scandal rag plastered a huge headline "Fritz Guilty of Rape" the day of an election.  I don't care what you say or how you try to talk your way out of it - that headline was erroneous and provocative.  Fritz was guilty of *statutory* rape, 24 years previously, but the headline made it sound like he'd just been convicted in the last week.
> 
> And the editor of that paper knew exactly what he was doing, and the mistaken impression people would come to, because he's a smart guy and knows most dummies don't read past the headline, and many more people would see it who would never buy the paper.  It was a classic example of yellow journalism and irresponsible use of the media.
> 
> And, PS, it also didn't work.  Fritz was re-elected anyway.  And it wasn't because the deputies bought up all the papers because I saw a whole stack of them at the 7-11 on 235 later that morning.  I saw the headline and said to the clerk, "Well, I find that hard to believe," and she replied, "That's because it's a lie," and told me what it was about so I didn't have to buy the paper.
> 
> I'm pretty sure everyone in St. Mary's County, if not the whole state of Maryland, knows about Fritz's rape charge by now.  They'd have to be living under a rock not to.  So your obsession with it is pointless.



I'm going to coin a new term: Yellow Forumism

Definition: Committing Yellow Journalism in a Internet Forum

Let's clear up a couple of things here, feel free to reference the provided court document at any time.

Your simple case of *statutory* rape was actually a plea bargain of three guys taking turns gang raping a 15 year old. It wasn't Dick picked up Jane, took her to the drive-in, had sex, and then got into an argument about whether it was consentual or rape because she got home past 12.

*Victim:"It was forcible, it was a gang rape. He tried to make it sound like it was three separate times, not the same time."*

*Victim: "I am 5’ 1" and about 105 pounds and give or take a couple of pounds I am the same size as at that age of 15."*

*"Victim: One of them was in his 20’s, Fritz was 18 and the other was 17, that one was a big kid who played football and Fritz is big next to me, about 5’10 and I remember the older one as being fat."*

According tothe court case, you may have visited a 7-11 that Rossignol had re-supplied, because this is the testimony a 7-11 clerk provided:

_"Later that night, Rossignol discovered defendants’ plan and drove through the county attempting to resupply the stores and newsboxes. But defendants followed him around the county, buying up the fresh inventory as soon as it was replenished."_

And here's a different 7-11 clerk, one that provided testimony, not chat:

_"Many local clerks were quite familiar with county law enforcement personnel because of 7-Eleven’s policy of giving free coffee and soft drinks to police officers, even those out of uniform. Thus, many of the clerks who interacted with defendants during the night knew that they were sheriff’s deputies. One clerk testified that he sold the full supply of the paper to defendants because they were police officers, had a "real intimidating attitude," and made it "real apparent [that] they could make my life here a living hell."_

_"The effect of a police presence on a store owner or clerk is not hard to imagine. Proprietors of small stores often feel a keen need to stay on the right side of local law enforcement. They depend heavily on prompt responses by the police to their calls, as well as on freedom from harassment and other unnecessary difficulties with the police."_

Maybe Fritz should have brought you in as a 7-11 witness, huh?

Also in the article are law cases that specifically state the timing and actions of the way Rossignol delivered his message is perfectly legal.

_"Finally, both the First Amendment and 42 U.S.C. § 1983 exist in significant part to deter the kind of misdeeds perpetrated by defendants on election day. The First Amendment was drafted in the context of a lengthy history of censorship carried out by private organizations with complicated ties to the state apparatus and compelling motives to suppress speech unfavorable to the Crown. The Stationers’ Company was a private guild of printers with its origins in medieval England; it was granted valuable monopolies and privileges by the government. Fredrick Seaton Siebert, Freedom of the Press in England, 1476-1776, at 64-66, 135 (1952)."_

In summary, Rossignol is really a hero for bringing this stuff to the public's attention with his newspaper, because in 1998, you simply didn't click on case search and read about candidate's misdeeds.

Congratulations on your "yellow forumism!"


----------



## Clem_Shady

vraiblonde said:


> A better headline would have been:
> *
> FRITZ PLEADS GUILTY TO SEX WITH 15 YEAR OLD*
> 
> If you're going to do it, do it right.



So journalism is based on "what you plead to," and not what you actually did?

That's a new standard. A very disturbing one at that.


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> So journalism is based on "what you plead to," and not what you actually did?
> 
> That's a new standard. A very disturbing one at that.



No ..that is quite typical of journalism. As is also the adhering to concepts like the presumption of innocence and routine use of words like 'alleged'..

But this discussion, I thought, was about Rosiggnol's old rag and therefore nothing to do with journalism. ??


----------



## vraiblonde

Clem_Shady said:


> So journalism is based on "what you plead to," and not what you actually did?



Tut tut.  You do not know what actually took place because you were not there.  The *fact* is that Fritz plead guilty to sex with a 15 year old girl.  If you really wanted to be honest, you could add, "...in 1964."

Journalism should be based on the facts.  Not that it is, but it should be.


----------



## vraiblonde

Clem_Shady said:


> According tothe court case, you may have visited a 7-11 that Rossignol had re-supplied,



That is entirely possible.



> Congratulations on your "yellow forumism!"


The difference, of course, is that you cannot rebut a newspaper within it's own medium.  There is no discussion, no clarification, no argument.  Also a forum poster is not a journalist, nor are they considered a credible source - they are merely a stranger with a pseudonym.  So there is a huge difference between a newspaper and an online forum.


----------



## Clem_Shady

vraiblonde said:


> Tut tut.  You do not know what actually took place because you were not there.  The *fact* is that Fritz plead guilty to sex with a 15 year old girl.  *If you really wanted to be honest, you could add, "...in 1964*."
> 
> Journalism should be based on the facts.  Not that it is, but it should be.



What does it say clearly in the first post of this thread?

Let me help you out:

"The election day issue of St. Mary’s Today bore the front-page headline "Fritz Guilty of Rape." It accurately reported that in *1965, Fritz and three other men had pled guilty to carnal knowledge of a fifteen-year-old girl*. Fritz, who was eighteen at the time of the rape, was sentenced to probation and a suspended sentence of eighteen months in state prison."


----------



## vraiblonde

Clem_Shady said:


> What does it say clearly in the first post of this thread?
> 
> Let me help you out:
> 
> "The election day issue of St. Mary’s Today bore the front-page headline "Fritz Guilty of Rape." It accurately reported that in *1965, Fritz and three other men had pled guilty to carnal knowledge of a fifteen-year-old girl*. Fritz, who was eighteen at the time of the rape, was sentenced to probation and a suspended sentence of eighteen months in state prison."



And let me help you out:  I was referring to the newspaper headline, not the forum thread.  Read for context.


----------



## Clem_Shady

vraiblonde said:


> And let me help you out:  I was referring to the newspaper headline, not the forum thread.  Read for context.



And let me help you out with free speech:

_"The incident in this case may have taken place in America, but it
belongs to a society much different and more oppressive than our
own. If we were to sanction this conduct, we would point the way for
other state officials to stifle public criticism of their policies and their performance. And we would leave particularly vulnerable this kind of paper in this kind of community. *Alternative weeklies such as St. Mary’s Today may stir deep ire in the objects of their irreverence, but we can hardly say on that account that they play no useful part in the political dialogue. No doubt the public has formed over time its opinion of the paper’s responsibility and reputation. If defendants believed its attacks to be scurrilous, their remedy was either to undertake their own response or to initiate a defamation action.* It was not for law enforcement to summon the organized force of the sheriff’s office to the cause of censorship and dispatch deputies on the errands of suppression in the dead of night."_

I guess how I'm confused about how you're confused that a one-man band who self admittedly runs a tabloid uses tabloid type headlines to sell newspapers? It's not like he has a grocery store with high prices so he can give them away, is it?


----------



## vraiblonde

Clem_Shady said:


> I guess how I'm confused about how you're confused that a one-man band who self admittedly runs a tabloid uses tabloid type headlines to sell newspapers?



And I'm confused that you're confused that I am allowed my opinion on said one-man band and his tactics and shall voice that opinion as I see fit.

Welcome to America.  Please enjoy your stay.


----------



## Clem_Shady

vraiblonde said:


> And I'm confused that you're confused that I am allowed my opinion on said one-man band and his tactics and shall voice that opinion as I see fit.
> 
> Welcome to America.  Please enjoy your stay.



Okay, now play fair and write that "Dear Tommy McKay" thread being that you now self-admittedly know that he lied about having a college degree.

After all, you hold lying near and dear as you demonstrated in "Dear Town Hall Alliance," where you BBQ'd Rich Johnson and dissed Larry Jarboe.


----------



## vraiblonde

Clem_Shady said:


> Okay, now play fair and write that "Dear Tommy McKay" thread being that you now self-admittedly know that he lied about having a college degree.
> 
> After all, you hold lying near and dear as you demonstrated in "Dear Town Hall Alliance," where you BBQ'd Rich Johnson and dissed Larry Jarboe.



Who cares whether Tommy McKay has a college degree or not?  There are other things to get excited about with him - that one didn't even register on my personal Richter scale.

I do, however, care very much when a slate of candidates are running on a platform of honesty and transparency, comparing themselves to their lying bastard opponents, then they lie about their affiliations right in print.

But feel free to bend and stretch, reach for the sky.  It's good for you.


----------



## Clem_Shady

vraiblonde said:


> Who cares whether Tommy McKay has a college degree or not?  There are other things to get excited about with him - that one didn't even register on my personal Richter scale.
> 
> I do, however, care very much when a slate of candidates are running on a platform of honesty and transparency, comparing themselves to their lying bastard opponents, then they lie about their affiliations right in print.
> 
> But feel free to bend and stretch, reach for the sky.  It's good for you.



And I very much care when McKay walks onto the stage at a college in front of video cameras and gets introduced by the First Lady of Maryland as someone with a college degree and then plays along like he has one.

_"Messitte said he was impressed by Lewis's ability to make an objective documentary about McKay, whom she campaigned for while serving as president of the state federation of college Republicans. Several minutes of the movie are dedicated to the controversy that arose when McKay said he had a college degree that he had not completed, including a clip of then-first lady Kendel Ehrlich introducing McKay as a graduate of the University of Maryland."_

Student Film On '06 Race Draws Notice - washingtonpost.com


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> And I very much care when McKay walks onto the stage at a college in front of video cameras and gets introduced by the First Lady of Maryland as someone with a college degree and then plays along like he has one.l:



Sure. What a lot of folks on here are pointing out, correctly, is that something is mentally amiss when you will still be 'very much caring' about that same tired story about 20 years from now...if the past is an accurate predictor of future behavior.

Worst thing ever happend to you ..er...I meant that tabloid rag..was when the remaining Harris' moved out of the county..wasn't it?


----------



## Clem_Shady

We may as well ad the 20/20 interview to this thread to establish proof that Rossignol did in fact operate a tabloid. Afterall, it wasn't like he could walk down aisle seven and grab a banana if he was hungry like McKay can.

ABC 20

_"CHRIS WALLACE (VO) Rick Fritz and Carla Bailey, who were schoolmates back then, now give very different accounts of that explosive incident. Whatever happened between them as teen-agers 35 years ago, it’s suddenly front-page news in this corner of southern Maryland."

Do you think you’re objective. Do you think you’re even-handed?"

"KEN ROSSIGNOL Probably not."

"CHRIS WALLACE You know what some people call your paper, don’t you?"

"KEN ROSSIGNOL Oh, sure, they call it “the rag.” It probably means they don’t like it. But what you know? Them that don’t like it shouldn’t."

"CHRIS WALLACE Were you trying to beat him, to make sure he didn’t win?"

"KEN ROSSIGNOL Absolutely."

"CARLA BAILEY I somehow ended up in a room. I remember a window. One single bed, and that’s where it happened. These three guys all took turns with me. And raped me. One would hold my feet. One would hold my arms. And then one would do their thing and they took turns."_


----------



## Clem_Shady

Clem_Shady said:


> *Victim: "I am 5’ 1" and about 105 pounds and give or take a couple of pounds I am the same size as at that age of 15."*
> 
> *"Victim: One of them was in his 20’s, Fritz was 18 and the other was 17, that one was a big kid who played football and Fritz is big next to me, about 5’10 and I remember the older one as being fat."*



I can't get over how horrible this must have been for this woman. I'll bet she still has nightmares about it.

I wonder what Fritz dreams about at night?


----------



## JusticeMatters

Is Clem Shady Daniel Brown or Ken Rossignol?


----------



## Clem_Shady

*Judgement Day: It's Coming!*



JusticeMatters said:


> Is Clem Shady Daniel Brown or Ken Rossignol?



Clem Shady is the Terminator.

I've been sent here to protect John against the Fritz legal machines.


----------



## FOCUSFACTS

JusticeMatters said:


> Is Clem Shady Daniel Brown or Ken Rossignol?



John Mattingly, Daniel Brown & Rossignol are THEMIS AND CLEM SHADY.  Their buddies, that's something else I learned while being tangled in this mess.


----------



## Clem_Shady

FOCUSFACTS said:


> John Mattingly, Daniel Brown & Rossignol are THEMIS AND CLEM SHADY.  Their buddies, that's something else I learned while being tangled in this mess.



Thank for the campaign money, it's been really helpful.


----------



## FOCUSFACTS

Clem_Shady said:


> Thank for the campaign money, it's been really helpful.



WHAT CAMPAIGN?????  Nevermind, I agree with THE_TRUTH your a dumbass!


----------



## Themis

FOCUSFACTS said:


> WHAT CAMPAIGN?????  Nevermind, I agree with THE_TRUTH your a dumbass!




Tic- Toc


----------



## Themis

JusticeMatters said:


> Is Clem Shady Daniel Brown or Ken Rossignol?


Tic - Toc


----------



## JusticeMatters

Tic - Toc?


----------



## Clem_Shady

JusticeMatters said:


> Tic - Toc?



Yeah...

Tic - Toc, Tic - Toc, four ran away from the clock.


----------



## The-TRUTH

Ding-dong!!


----------



## Clem_Shady

The-TRUTH said:


> Ding-dong!!



Ding - dong, it won't be long!


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


> Ding - dong, it won't be long!



Why don't we get back to relevant issues?


----------



## Gilligan

Themis said:


> Why don't we get back to relevant issues?



meh..why bother?. This entire forum section has devolved in to you three or four talking to yourselves. I will admit that the dicussions had an impact on some of my voting choices though. Sorry for anyone now or ever before even remotely associated in any way shape or form with Rossignol as a 'political ally' ......but what the heck; I'm only one vote.


----------



## Themis

Gilligan said:


> meh..why bother?. This entire forum section has devolved in to you three or four talking to yourselves. I will admit that the dicussions had an impact on some of my voting choices though. Sorry for anyone now or ever before even remotely associated in any way shape or form with Rossignol as a 'political ally' ......but what the heck; I'm only one vote.



 You and Clem have had some pretty heated debates on issues that at least deal with real problems and issues for us all. I saw no harm  that you disagreed with each other as passionately as you did. Speaking for myself I am not proud that I have been involved with others who have personal reasons to be here and I have let it digress into what it's become.
This years elections seem especially important  both Locally and Nationally so that things start turning around for the betterment of us all.
I wouldn't be upset if John Mattingly isn't our next SA. Just as long as Richard Fritz isn't either.

Do you think Clem Shady is slick enough to be an opponent of the THA that now seems to have gone up in smoke, and has been using reverse psychology on the forum?


----------



## Clem_Shady

Themis said:


> You and Clem have had some pretty heated debates on issues that at least deal with real problems and issues for us all. I saw no harm  that you disagreed with each other as passionately as you did. Speaking for myself I am not proud that I have been involved with others who have personal reasons to be here and I have let it digress into what it's become.
> This years elections seem especially important  both Locally and Nationally so that things start turning around for the betterment of us all.
> I wouldn't be upset if John Mattingly isn't our next SA. Just as long as Richard Fritz isn't either.
> 
> Do you think Clem Shady is slick enough to be an opponent of the THA that now seems to have gone up in smoke, and has been using reverse psychology on the forum?



Clem Shady is gonna have to speak up for himself on this one. This is what Clem thought he was supporting:

_"The Town Hall Alliance is not composed of any vested interests and likely will be met with opposition from both the Democrats and the establishment Republicans.  Three of the four candidates have been Democrats prior to changing to Republican. They have done so as the Democratic Party has taken a sharp turn to the left and no longer represents their views.  The local GOP has been vapid in their response to the excesses of the Democrats and have done little to support Commissioner Jarboe and his stands against tax hikes while so many families are suffering."

"Democrats, Independents and Republicans are invited to join and support the Town Hall Alliance and work to elect our candidates."_

What it comes down to is I thought I was supporting a slate that welcomed a voter from any party who embraced their ideals, but other than Larry Jarboe and Rich Johnson, the rest of the slate has let old Clem down.

How did they let me down? They pissed me off because the defectors have chosen to give their allegiance to the Republican Party rather than the ideals of the slate, which isn't the same thing.

Dan Morris: Sorry, Clem won't be voting for you.

Larry Jarboe: You're the man, you're true to heart, you go down with ship if necessary, and you have my vote. Even if you lose you'll sleep well at night knowing that your dignity is still intact.

Randy Guy: I have great disappointment in you. You should be running as a write-in candidate to screw McKay instead of worrying about splitting the Republican Party. This isn't about the Republican Party, it's about the right people for the job, or if that isn't possible, then the least evil of the remaining evil choices. If it comes down to me having to choose between Hambone and Russell, I will vote for Russell. I severely dislike his Hayden Farm purchase, but McKay has far more negative issues. I won't vote for someone who lied about having a college degree. We deserve better choices than Russell or McKay.

All in all, I see the people that are abandoning the slate as the type of people that I don't want in office, because we have plenty of those types already. This isn't about candidates becoming politians at any cost, it's about fixing our problems. The bottom line is that we don't need anybody that has their interest in getting elected, or has their interest in staying in office above the needs of this county, state, and nation. That's how we've gotten where we are today.

Prime examples are politicians that clearly vote against the will of their constituents repeatedly and politicians that refuse to enforce laws such as immigration because of the fear of losing the support of a minority group needed to get them elected or keep them in office.

Character isn't what you do or say in public, or even amongst friends, it's what you do alone in the dark when no one is watching that you will be judged for.

There you have it; Clem speaking for himself.


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


> Clem Shady is gonna have to speak up for himself on this one. This is what Clem thought he was supporting:
> 
> _"The Town Hall Alliance is not composed of any vested interests and likely will be met with opposition from both the Democrats and the establishment Republicans.  Three of the four candidates have been Democrats prior to changing to Republican. They have done so as the Democratic Party has taken a sharp turn to the left and no longer represents their views.  The local GOP has been vapid in their response to the excesses of the Democrats and have done little to support Commissioner Jarboe and his stands against tax hikes while so many families are suffering."
> 
> "Democrats, Independents and Republicans are invited to join and support the Town Hall Alliance and work to elect our candidates."_
> 
> What it comes down to is I thought I was supporting a slate that welcomed a voter from any party who embraced their ideals, but other than Larry Jarboe and Rich Johnson, the rest of the slate has let old Clem down.
> 
> How did they let me down? They pissed me off because the defectors have chosen to give their allegiance to the Republican Party rather than the ideals of the slate, which isn't the same thing.
> 
> Dan Morris: Sorry, Clem won't be voting for you.
> 
> *Larry Jarboe: You're the man, you're true to heart, you go down with ship if necessary, and you have my vote. Even if you lose you'll sleep well at night knowing that your dignity is still intact.*
> Randy Guy: I have great disappointment in you. You should be running as a write-in candidate to screw McKay instead of worrying about splitting the Republican Party. This isn't about the Republican Party, it's about the right people for the job, or if that isn't possible, then the least evil of the remaining evil choices. If it comes down to me having to choose between Hambone and Russell, I will vote for Russell. I severely dislike his Hayden Farm purchase, but McKay has far more negative issues. I won't vote for someone who lied about having a college degree. We deserve better choices than Russell or McKay.
> 
> All in all, I see the people that are abandoning the slate as the type of people that I don't want in office, because we have plenty of those types already. This isn't about candidates becoming politians at any cost, it's about fixing our problems. The bottom line is that we don't need anybody that has their interest in getting elected, or has their interest in staying in office above the needs of this county, state, and nation. That's how we've gotten where we are today.
> 
> Prime examples are politicians that clearly vote against the will of their constituents repeatedly and politicians that refuse to enforce laws such as immigration because of the fear of losing the support of a minority group needed to get them elected or keep them in office.
> 
> Character isn't what you do or say in public, or even amongst friends, it's what you do alone in the dark when no one is watching that you will be judged for.
> 
> There you have it; Clem speaking for himself.



Very well said, and a very important message about peoples character.
Larry Jarboe has shown us through his actions, not his words what he's about. I would vote for him even if he was a friend of Richard Fritz.
What Larry does is much more important than the friends he chooses, and does not abandon because he thinks it's the popular choice, and will get him more votes. The only negative things anyone has said about him concerns the friends he chooses, not that he hasn't done a great job for St Mary's County.

He had my vote long before THA, and he still has it because he is the MAN!.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Themis said:


> Very well said, and a very important message about peoples character.
> Larry Jarboe has shown us through his actions, not his words what he's about. I would vote for him even if he was a friend of Richard Fritz.
> What Larry does is much more important than the friends he chooses, and does not abandon because he thinks it's the popular choice, and will get him more votes. The only negative things anyone has said about him concerns the friends he chooses, not that he hasn't done a great job for St Mary's County.
> 
> He had my vote long before THA, and he still has it because he is the MAN!.



Again, I can't express how disappointed that I am about Randy Guy dropping out. At this point, there's nothing to say that he couldn't still win; he was only slightly behind McKay. And If I was Randy Guy, I'd rather be known as the man who kept the liar without a college degree out of office, than the guy who rolled over on behalf of the Republican Party.

Same goes for Fritz. I wouldn't vote for Fritz if you held a gun to my head at the voting machine. I'm sick of hearing this argument that we need to keep Fritz around because he's "experienced." That's B.S. It's like saying we would keep a surgeon on staff at St. Mary's Hospital that's killed some of his patients due to malpractice, and cost us huge payouts to settle the cases, because he's all we can get.

And now that Fritz has burned his bridges dissing other Prosecutor's it not like he can even reach out for help on cases anymore for advice if he needed to. Talk about unprofessional conduct dissing Cummin's, that one was off the charts and the last refuge of a true scoundrel.


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


> Again, I can't express how disappointed that I am about Randy Guy dropping out. At this point, there's nothing to say that he couldn't still win; he was only slightly behind McKay. And If I was Randy Guy, I'd rather be known as the man who kept the liar without a college degree out of office, than the guy who rolled over on behalf of the Republican Party.
> 
> Same goes for Fritz. I wouldn't vote for Fritz if you held a gun to my head at the voting machine. I'm sick of hearing this argument that we need to keep Fritz around because he's "experienced." That's B.S. It's like saying we would keep a surgeon on staff at St. Mary's Hospital that's killed some of his patients due to malpractice, and cost us huge payouts to settle the cases, because he's all we can get.
> 
> And now that Fritz has burned his bridges dissing other Prosecutor's it not like he can even reach out for help on cases anymore for advice if he needed to. Talk about unprofessional conduct dissing Cummin's, that one was off the charts and the last refuge of a true scoundrel.



Heres another piece of experienced professional work thats gong to cost us money.

Bank robbery convictions are reversed


----------



## Clem_Shady

Themis said:


> Heres another piece of experienced professional work thats gong to cost us money.
> 
> Bank robbery convictions are reversed



I miss St. Mary's Today.



The headline on this one would have read: "*Idiot Bank Robber Acting As Own Attorney Gets Fritz Conviction Overturned!*"


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


> I miss St. Mary's Today.
> 
> 
> 
> The headline on this one would have read: "*Idiot Bank Robber Acting As Own Attorney Gets Fritz Conviction Overturned!*"



I'm gald you said it-I was thinkin it.


----------



## Pete

Themis said:


> Heres another piece of experienced professional work thats gong to cost us money.
> 
> Bank robbery convictions are reversed




See this is why you two are so trifling.  Your over the top hatred has completely clouded your brains.

You know that this was reversed because the JUDGE did not inform the loser he faced life in prison when he allowed him to act as his own attorney.  This reversal is not on Fritz.  Appeals that are overturned and remanded are almost always done so based on judicial errors.

Now come on.  Do the manly thing and admit Fritz, love him or hate him didn't cause this remand.


----------



## Themis

Pete said:


> See this is why you two are so trifling.  Your over the top hatred has completely clouded your brains.
> 
> You know that this was reversed because the JUDGE did not inform the loser he faced life in prison when he allowed him to act as his own attorney.  This reversal is not on Fritz.  Appeals that are overturned and remanded are almost always done so based on judicial errors.
> 
> Now come on.  Do the manly thing and admit Fritz, love him or hate him didn't cause this remand.


I have to admit that once i saw your post and read the story again that Fritz wasn't talking about himself. You are right. *I was wrong.* 
I like my crow baked.
Although I think that if someone had blamed Fritz he would hav tried to lay it off on the special prosecutor in Mattingly's case.
Coudn't resist. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Themis said:


> I have to admit that once i saw your post and read the story again that Fritz wasn't talking about himself. You are right. *I was wrong.*
> I like my crow baked.
> Although I think that if someone had blamed Fritz he would hav tried to lay it off on the special prosecutor in Mattingly's case.
> Coudn't resist. Thanks for the correction.



I still don't agree. I think as a defense attorney or a prosecutor that you have to know what a judge can or cannot do, as well as the defendent's rights.

If you observed the judge making such a mistake as the prosecutor on one of your major cases, what would you do? Nothing? Approach the bench?


----------



## Pete

Clem_Shady said:


> I think


This is where you went wrong.


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


> I still don't agree. I think as a defense attorney or a prosecutor that you have to know what a judge can or cannot do, as well as the defendent's rights.
> 
> If you observed the judge making such a mistake as the prosecutor on one of your major cases, what would you do? Nothing? Approach the bench?



Clem you would be right most of the time in your assertions. Give some thought to who you are talking about. What does he know about the law? The defense attorney in this case knew more about the law than Fitzzzel 
:shrug: I gotta lay this one on the judge because its just another minor goof in a long career of major ones for the SA. So much for running on a platform of experienced against inexperienced.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Themis said:


> Clem you would be right most of the time in your assertions. Give some thought to who you are talking about. What does he know about the law? The defense attorney in this case knew more about the law than Fitzzzel
> :shrug: I gotta lay this one on the judge because its just another minor goof in a long career of major ones for the SA. So much for running on a platform of experienced against inexperienced.



This is the same Fritz that was telling us he was qualified to be a judge and ran for the position several years ago, right?


----------



## Clem_Shady

Themis said:


> Clem you would be right most of the time in your assertions. Give some thought to who you are talking about. What does he know about the law? The defense attorney in this case knew more about the law than Fitzzzel
> :shrug: I gotta lay this one on the judge because its just another minor goof in a long career of major ones for the SA. So much for running on a platform of experienced against inexperienced.



I'm not done arguing with you yet...

The news article states:

_"St. Mary's State's Attorney Richard Fritz (R) said the appeals court ruled that Gantt should have been told when he chose to represent himself that he faced the possibility of the life-without-parole sentence."_

Now an excerpt from a Maryland case where a defendent wasn't told of what he faced by the State's Attorney:

_"Respondent challenges the State’s premise, asserting the following: “*The record affords no basis from which to conclude that the State’s Attorney’s recollection on January 19, 2007 [the sentencing proceeding] of what he told Mr. Camper on November 20, 2006 [the date on which the court found the waiver by inaction and Respondent went to trial] was accurate.*” Respondent argues, in effect, that the Circuit Court was clearly erroneous in crediting the State’s Attorney’s recitation of the facts and finding, based on that credibility determination, that Respondent “was certainly aware that he was a second time offender prior to and during the trial.”_

www.mdcourts.gov/opinions/coa/2010/82a08.pdf

And another because this case appears to be one in which the defendent received enhanced penalties for prior convictions:

_"(b) Required notice of additional penalties. When the law permits
but does not mandate additional penalties because of a specified previous
conviction, *the court shall not sentence the defendant as a subsequent offender unless the State’s Attorney serves notice of the alleged prior conviction on the defendant or counsel before the acceptance of a plea of guilty or nolo contendere or at least 15 days before trial in circuit court or five days before trial in District Court, whichever is earlier.*"_

www.courts.state.md.us/opinions/cosa/2010/2934s07.pdf

We need more information to truly place blame in this case...


----------



## Annoying_Boy

vraiblonde said:


> Who cares whether Tommy McKay has a college degree or not?  There are other things to get excited about with him - that one didn't even register on my personal Richter scale.
> 
> I do, however, care very much when a slate of candidates are running on a platform of honesty and transparency, comparing themselves to their lying bastard opponents, then they lie about their affiliations right in print.
> 
> But feel free to bend and stretch, reach for the sky.  It's good for you.



what other things get you excited about with him?


----------



## Clem_Shady

Annoying_Boy said:


> what other things get you excited about with him?


----------



## County_Boy

A Little Entertainment for Phlegm and Phenis


----------



## Clem_Shady

Annoying_Boy said:


> what other things get you excited about with him?


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


>


----------



## Clem_Shady

Themis said:


>



You got that right.


----------



## Pete

Clem_Shady said:


> You got that right.



What do you think of the vortex bottle Miller Lite is advertising?


----------



## Clem_Shady

Clem_Shady said:


> This is the same Fritz that was telling us he was qualified to be a judge and ran for the position several years ago, right?


----------



## Clem_Shady

HPV05: the virus you get from licking your cat.


----------



## megahurts

I think it's relevant.


----------



## Themis

megahurts said:


> I think it's relevant.


----------



## megahurts

Themis said:


>



me too.


----------



## Annoying_Boy

megahurts said:


> me too.


----------



## megahurts

I agree!


----------



## Annoying_Boy

vraiblonde said:


> Yes he did and he knows he did.  You don't have to take my word for it - I don't really care - but I worked on the Fritz campaign when he ran for States Attorney the first time.


----------



## Themis

It seems many Fritz's defenders like to argue that the rape case is so old that it's irrelevant.

If that's the case, then why did the "Newspaper Caper" job happen 24 years after the rape?

What did Fritz and his "errands off suppression" coppers possibly have to fear 24 years later if the passage of time makes the rape irrelevant?

It cost you, the taxpayers, $435,000.00 to settle this fiasco, and it cost Fritz $10,000, so let's discuss the merits of the time frame.

_"The facts of this case are largely undisputed. St. Mary’s Today is a weekly newspaper owned by Kenneth Rossignol and primarily serving St. Mary’s County in southern Maryland. It has reported exten-sively and often critically on local government and public officials, including County Sheriff Richard Voorhaar and his deputies, from "Captain [Steven] Doolan at the top of the rank . . . all the way to the bottom."_

_"The election day issue of St. Mary’s Today bore the front-page headline "Fritz Guilty of Rape." It accurately reported that in 1965, Fritz and three other men had pled guilty to carnal knowledge of a fifteen-year-old girl. Fritz, who was eighteen at the time of the *rape*, was sentenced to probation and a suspended sentence of eighteen months in state prison."_

http://pacer.ca4.uscourts.gov/opinion.pdf/021326.P.pdf

http://forums.somd.com/elections/213405-fritz-newspaper-caper-featuring-rogue-cops.html


----------



## Annoying_Boy

vraiblonde said:


> BSGal is right.  Rossignol has been doing business in St. Mary's for as long as I can remember.  And he has backers that finance him, so he doesn't really have to turn a profit.  Why does he have these powerful backers and what are they getting out of it?  I have no idea.  But he's not going away, I guarantee you, whether his businesses get boycotted or not.
> 
> That whole "paper caper" episode is a great example of how it works with him.  He can print "Fritz Rapes Girl" on the front page in huge letters the day before election day, with no details unless you actually read the article on the inside.  And that's not considered a violation of any type.  But for off-duty deputies to *purchase* the papers with private money (not county funds) was ruled to be a violation of his freedom of the press.
> 
> Think about that - someone *buying* his papers is a violation of his rights.  And the county had to pay him big buckaroonies for it.  Your tax dollars at
> work.
> 
> Amazing.


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


> It seems many Fritz's defenders like to argue that the rape case is so old that it's irrelevant.
> 
> If that's the case, then why did the "Newspaper Caper" job happen 24 years after the rape?
> 
> What did Fritz and his "errands off suppression" coppers possibly have to fear 24 years later if the passage of time makes the rape irrelevant?
> 
> It cost you, the taxpayers, $435,000.00 to settle this fiasco, and it cost Fritz $10,000, so let's discuss the merits of the time frame.
> 
> _"The facts of this case are largely undisputed. St. Mary’s Today is a weekly newspaper owned by Kenneth Rossignol and primarily serving St. Mary’s County in southern Maryland. It has reported exten-sively and often critically on local government and public officials, including County Sheriff Richard Voorhaar and his deputies, from "Captain [Steven] Doolan at the top of the rank . . . all the way to the bottom."_
> 
> _"The election day issue of St. Mary’s Today bore the front-page headline "Fritz Guilty of Rape." It accurately reported that in 1965, Fritz and three other men had pled guilty to carnal knowledge of a fifteen-year-old girl. Fritz, who was eighteen at the time of the *rape*, was sentenced to probation and a suspended sentence of eighteen months in state prison."_
> 
> http://pacer.ca4.uscourts.gov/opinion.pdf/021326.P.pdf
> 
> http://forums.somd.com/elections/213405-fritz-newspaper-caper-featuring-rogue-cops.html



*bresamil;Generally I ignore what you put up Clem_Shady but in this case..You are absolutely correct.  Rick Fritz and his friends raped Carla Bailey.  Most true countians know that as a truth.  My sister who knew them both well had absolutely no doubt that's what happened.*


----------



## hvp05

Themis said:


>


You forgot these follow-up quotes.  Let me help ya out...





bresamil said:


> vraiblonde said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Why do you keep posting that quote?  Bresamil doesn't know anything more about it than anyone else does, and she was a baby when it actually happened.  Using an anonymous forum poster to try and make your case is ignorant.*
> 
> 
> 
> And I asked my sister, who was the actual person who was around them all at the time to come on here and say what she knows, but she has declined.
Click to expand...


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


> It seems many Fritz's defenders like to argue that the rape case is so old that it's irrelevant.
> 
> If that's the case, then why did the "Newspaper Caper" job happen 24 years after the rape?
> 
> What did Fritz and his "errands off suppression" coppers possibly have to fear 24 years later if the passage of time makes the rape irrelevant?
> 
> It cost you, the taxpayers, $435,000.00 to settle this fiasco, and it cost Fritz $10,000, so let's discuss the merits of the time frame.
> 
> _"The facts of this case are largely undisputed. St. Mary’s Today is a weekly newspaper owned by Kenneth Rossignol and primarily serving St. Mary’s County in southern Maryland. It has reported exten-sively and often critically on local government and public officials, including County Sheriff Richard Voorhaar and his deputies, from "Captain [Steven] Doolan at the top of the rank . . . all the way to the bottom."_
> 
> _"The election day issue of St. Mary’s Today bore the front-page headline "Fritz Guilty of Rape." It accurately reported that in 1965, Fritz and three other men had pled guilty to carnal knowledge of a fifteen-year-old girl. Fritz, who was eighteen at the time of the *rape*, was sentenced to probation and a suspended sentence of eighteen months in state prison."_
> 
> http://pacer.ca4.uscourts.gov/opinion.pdf/021326.P.pdf
> 
> http://forums.somd.com/elections/213405-fritz-newspaper-caper-featuring-rogue-cops.html
> 
> *Rick Fritz-"Happens All The Time"*
> 
> Walter Dorsey fired Fritz for stealing drugs and money during night time raids with his long time companion Lyle Long. Walter was unable to bring charges against Fritz, because Tricky Dick had too many skeletons on Walter. Walter had just puchased 30 building permits just days prior to the new impact fee law when into effect. With the power of state's attorney comes the power to decide who faces justice, and who pay's a small fee and continues to deal drugs. Fritz is the king of the plea deal, and the king of inside drug trading. Look up the last 10 years of stats and you will find that Saint Mary's County leads the state in fixed court cases. That's how you win elections even though you are a rapist. Richard Fritz has gotten a lot of use from convicted drug felons in his persecution of John Mattingly. At what price to the Citizens of Saint Mary's?


----------



## hvp05

Themis said:


>


This guy says his argument is better.  I'm inclined to believe him...

.


----------



## JOKER




----------



## Annoying_Boy

*John Mattingly for States Attorney St. Mary's County Maryland*


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Vote Fritz out today!


----------

